# How to feed panda garras?



## VSA (Jun 13, 2017)

A couple of weeks ago I went to LFS to buy a few otocinclus. They didn't have any but recommended panda garras. I initially declined as I had no idea on them but after a bit of research I went back for them as it seemed ideal that they feed on algae but can also be fed a variety of other meaty food.

They went into a tank that had alot of algae as it sits in a room with alot of light. They have been feeding on rocks and the glass since but completely ignore any food that is put in the tank. They live with Harlequin Rasboras and a Betta and I have tried feeding them most things websites suggest but they don't even recognise feeding time.

How do you feed your panda garras and what do you feed them? Also, I assume they feed from the bottom of the tank?


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

Well they already have food now! That's why they would be ignoring your attempts to feed them. If you look at it from a fished perspective, would you use energy to go get food even when you have food right in front of you? So just wait till after they've cleaned up most algae then start feeding them stuff like algae pellets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

VSA said:


> They have been feeding on rocks and the glass...


Every panda garra I've seen stays busy chomping away at algae and biofilm. It's like they're hyper focused on what is immediately in front of their mouths. Not seeing them eat offered foods isn't a concern unless you don't see them grazing or they start getting skinny.

Some other algae eating fishes will stop eating algae after they've been conditioned to accept fish food. Its like they get lazy and don't want to work once they learn dinner is being delivered to them



VSA said:


> I assume they feed from the bottom of the tank?


Yes. If/when supplementation is needed, go with sinking wafers and weigh down some veggies. Their mouth isn't really designed for snatching floating foods out of the water column, so stuff on the bottom (or clipped to the side) is easiest for them

Cool fish, nice score!


----------



## VSA (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks. It was just that I was under the impression that they are not herbivores so was starting to get a bit worried that they have been eating just what the tank is producing for 2 weeks.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Not "exclusively" herbivores, but they graze constantly. I'm sure they're finding leftover food and whatnot as they graze too. Offer something like this on occasion to cover their dietary bases and you're good to go


----------



## Brian Rodgers (Oct 15, 2016)

Is this the Panda Garra you have now ? Garra flavatra ? Panda Garra ? Seriously Fish These are just about as cute as can be.
Brian


----------



## VSA (Jun 13, 2017)

@ KayakJimW - thanks, I have tried sinking wafers once and both my Otos and Pandas ignored them so I assumed, based on my Otos behaviour which I am more familiar with, that they are happy with what is already there. Annoyingly my betta did eat it though and got very fat for a few days.

@ Brian Rodgers - yes, those are exactly what I have. Mine are more orange on the stripes though compared to the yellow stripes of the one in the pic in the link but otherwise exactly the same. They are very entertaining as they interact with each other a bit more than my otos do who seem to display more of a schooling schooling.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

For what its worth, I have had 4 panda garras for the last 2 years. I don't specifically feed them anything. I do notice when doing a 50% water change I can see there mouth marks on nearly the entire from glass. From what I have seen, they spend most of their time nibbling on the glass, plant surfaces, and hardscape.


----------



## VSA (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks, that is good to know as all of my tanks have plenty of algae growing in them due to me living in an old house that has windows high up meaning all rooms with tanks get plenty of light.


----------



## mmoncur (Mar 12, 2017)

My panda garras go crazy for Hikari Sinking Wafers -- they'll come up and feed on them along with the Cories and Otos. But they do spend the whole day grazing around too.


----------



## VSA (Jun 13, 2017)

A few weeks down the line I thought I would update. I still only have the two as my plan to increase numbers was scuppered by needing a temporary home for some fish which replaced the single Betta in there. I didn't want to increase the bioload further by adding more Panda Garras so soon after adding the other fish. My local LFS does juveniles so I will be adding 4 more in the next couple of weeks.

They have now begun identifying algae wafers and I break one in half and usually its gone by the next morning (although I think all fish have a go at it). But they now seem to be aware it is food and they will go for it straight away. I also discovered that they now know what sinking pellets are. I use semi floating ones and they will eat any that fall to the bottom. Watching them feed is actually very entertaining. I have some bloodworm in a gel which I am going to try as it sinks to the bottom.

Bad news - tank glass not getting fully cleaned anymore!!!


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Algae eaters conditioned to eat wafers and other prepared food really tend to stop eating algae. You should've let them continue with just tank algae. Actually it hasn't been long, you can simply stop feeding for a while and they will get back to eating algae.

I have 4 Panda Garras. They know that sinking algae wafers are food, sometimes they try it but they can't really compete with my 11 tiger barbs and RTShark, so they are content just grazing for algae in the tank. My tank sits by the window too, so they never run out of algae.


----------



## VSA (Jun 13, 2017)

They haven't really been getting algae wafers that long. May be twice. But the sinking pellets are fed twice a week and they seem to be able to get to one or two.

Problem with where I live is that I doubt between October and March that there would be enough natural light to sustain the tank for enough algae whereas between April and September it would be over run.

These guys are a mystery to me so I'm just going to have to learn as I go along but they seem quite large in my estimation to live off just what's in my tank


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

You could always use something like this Ken's Limited Ingredient Grow Coarse
from Kens, he has other kinds of flake and sinking food that contains worms that garras naturally get when grazing in their natural habitat.

Cheap in comparison with anywhere else I have found, I know a few years back there was Kens and one other place that was similar but I cannot recall what it was called.

Definitely interested in learning more about how these little beauties go on.


----------



## VSA (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for that however I am in England so can't order from that site. I am going to try and find something similar locally.


----------



## mmoncur (Mar 12, 2017)

My panda garras will eat algae wafers, sinking pellets, and even come up to the top to eat flakes sometimes... but the second the food is gone they go back to eating algae off the sides. I haven't had any trouble with them eating the "easy" food instead of cleaning the tank, and I haven't had to scrape algae in a long time. (4 Panda Garras in a 50 gallon, they started about an inch long but are now 2" and probably full sized.


----------



## VSA (Jun 13, 2017)

Recently the two have begun to understand feeding time better in general. They are loving the sinking pellets and go crazy on days that I feed that. They dart to the bottom and start scavenging for them as soon as I drop them in. I have Oceanfree Aquagro and it seems the fish can't pick pellets out of the substrate so the Pandas are getting a fair bit.

Recently they have been trying to feed off the top but they don't seem to know how to. They just suck there way up the glass but I don't think they realise what the next step is yet.

Even though they are eating off the substrate they are eating alot off the glass too and it is clearing up again. They have grown in size recently and coloured up alot as well. I think mine are now nearly fully grown as they must be pushing close to 3 inches. One of mine is actually all orange on the stripes, fins and tail while the other is yellow on the stripes and orange on the fins and tails.

They have also become alot more personable. I think now that they associate me with food they do come out to the front and follow me around when I am in the room. They are really entertaining when they are darting around. Glad I accidentally came across these guys. For now I am may be going to wait another month before I add more in.


----------

